# Einfuhr von Fish nach Deutschland



## Matt_CDN (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe schon oft gelesen dass es bestimmungen gibt wieviel fish man mitbringen darf. Ich werde im sommer wieder mal in D vorbeischauen und bringe immer gerne lachs oder krebse mit ...

Worauf muss ich da achten, damit der zoll es nicht kassiert? oder mich ABkassiert?

Matt


----------



## Sockeye (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Einfuhr von Fish nach Deutschland*

Hi Matt,

leider ist es mittlerweile so, dass Du nur noch 1KG Fisch in die EU importieren darfst.

Alles was darüber hinaus geht musst Du folgendermaßen behandeln:

1. Eine Amts-veterinärärztliche Bescheinigung über den einwandfreien Zustand des Fisches und die ordnungsgemäße Verarbeitung. Zu bekommen bei größeren Lodges oder bei gekaufter Ware bei manchen Processing-Firmen, die eine EU-Bescheinigung haben.

2. 3 Tage vor Abflug nach Deutschland, den Zoll beim Ankunftsflughafen informieren, dass Du mit Fisch kommst und mit welcher Menge

3. In D Zoll bezahlen (für einen Warenwert ab so ca. 80€) je nach Fisch/ Verarbeitung.

4. Auf den Tierarzt warten, der die Bescheinigung prüft und den Fisch begutachtet (so. 30min bis 1 Std. Verzögerung)

.... #q


----------



## Matt_CDN (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Einfuhr von Fish nach Deutschland*



			
				Sockeye schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Matt,
> 
> leider ist es mittlerweile so, dass Du nur noch 1KG Fisch in die EU importieren darfst.
> 
> ...


 
Besten Dank fuer die prompte info! 

Das ist ja furchtbar kleinlich, wer denkt sich denn sowas aus?

Ich werde mich dann wohl auf 1kg beschraenken... wenn man mehr als 1 kg hat und erwischt wird, kann man dann alles ueber 1 kg wegwerfen und passieren oder gibts dann richtig haue?

Gilt das 1kg pro person? oder pro familie? Koennen freundin und kinder auch JEWEILS ein kg mitnehmen?

Matt


----------



## Sockeye (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Einfuhr von Fish nach Deutschland*

Soweit die gesetzliche (EU) Regelung. 1 KG/Person

Diese Regelung ist zwar seit April 2004 in Kraft, wurde jedoch nur rigoros am Flughafen München umgesetzt. Die haben alles über 1KG weggeschmissen. Strafen gabs keine.

In Frankfurt bin ich mit 40KG durch den Zoll und der Zöllner fragte nur ob ich ausser dem Fisch Waren bei mir hätte. Der Fisch hat ihn nicht interessiert.


----------

